# VOTE! Best City Hall



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

*VOTE: Best City Hall*

Here are the city halls which received the most nominations.

Vote for your favourite.



*London*















*Brussels*















*Philadelphia*















*Toronto*















*Tokyo*


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Not to be biased but I think Toronto's is the most unique, followed by London


----------



## Forza Raalte (Sep 18, 2004)

1: Brussels
2: Philly
3: Tokyo
4: London
5: Toronto.


----------



## Raine (Feb 24, 2004)

1.Brussels
...
...
everything else


----------



## SoboleuS (Aug 1, 2003)

Brussels. But Philly's City Hall looks great too.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Bruxelles!


----------



## Zaki (Apr 16, 2005)

1.Toronto
2.London
3. Tokyo

I am not a fan of historic architecture


----------



## DenverDane (Sep 10, 2003)

*BRUSSELS* 

Look at all the details! Truly a masterpiece.


----------



## mumbojumbo (Dec 8, 2004)

Tokyo


----------



## RRC (Dec 20, 2003)

Bruxelas, or Brussels


----------



## DrDan (Sep 12, 2002)

I really like london's, but voted for brussels - you would never see something that ornate built again!

not knocking toronto as a city, but I really don't know why their city hall is in this thread - it's pretty average, albeit tall.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Brussels


----------



## i_am_hydrogen (Dec 9, 2004)

Brussels -- it's a real masterpiece.


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Brussels definetely. Not to offend anybody, but I do not see anything special about Toronto's City Hall. Yes they are curved, but to me they are just big slabs.


----------



## in'sauga (Nov 19, 2004)

^ I agree. I personally dislike Toronto's city hall. Maybe because I see it so often i've just grown tired of it. It was a VERY innovative building when it was built still is in some respects but I would prefer if it were glass all around. From behind looking at concrete slabs it is very unattractive. also theres a running track, concrete, which encircles it which no one uses because someone once triped and fell while jogging on an uneven piece of pavement. That has to be demolished. The square is however involved in a redesign contest so my finger are crossed!

In the meantime...having been to Brussels, it's city hall is absolutely spectacular, so it gets my vote easily.


----------



## addisonwesley (Jun 19, 2005)

Hmm yes, the Brussels one is really nice and ornate. Must make quite an impression in that area. I like it.


----------



## dom (Sep 11, 2002)

Brussels! What a masterpiece.

But the Tokyo Metropolitan Government Buildings are one hell of an achievement... all the Tokyo gov needs to do is now light them up at night. The views from the (Free!) observation decks of the rest of Nishi-Shinjuku, Tokyo, Mount Fuji (!) and Yokohama in the distance are fabulous.


----------



## addisonwesley (Jun 19, 2005)

Toronto's city hall is a metaphor.


----------



## Travis007 (Jul 19, 2004)

1. Brussels
2. London
3. Tokyo
4. Philly
5. Toronto


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

Lol, somehow I think Brussels is going to win this. It has 57% of the votes at the moment.


----------

